# Rooting D3 on mac



## TopGun960 (Sep 5, 2011)

So heres my problem. I download the one click root file (version 7d) and it unzips it automatically. I try to run the .sh file (without moving the folder at all) and it loads and then i get this error

```
! Error<br />
!<br />
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script<br />
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
```
Im running OSX 10.6.7 (snow leopard) and im really lost. Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

i was getting the same problem so i gave up and went to my PC
so youre not alone bro


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I would hope ZIP files never automatically extract themselves. So Google unzip on mac and make sure you're doing it right. Then you have to use a terminal window to run the script.

This is explained about 10 times in the main thread...if you need more explanation.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

found the problem topgun

when youre running terminal, its looking in your user_name folder. you have to direct it to wherever your stuff is

for example mine was in a folder called "motorola_root" in an android folder in my documents, so first i typed this in the terminal

cd /Users/gi812/Documents/Android/Motorola_Root

then copy pasted the code. you can also just include this in the beginning when it opens as a text editor so you dont have to worry about it again


----------



## TopGun960 (Sep 5, 2011)

gi812 said:


> found the problem topgun
> 
> when youre running terminal, its looking in your user_name folder. you have to direct it to wherever your stuff is
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That explained it perfectly. Thanks for the quick responses too guys!


----------

